# FF Doe starting an udder?



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

I have a doe that's NEVER been bred before... Well, apparently not... She is starting an udder, is moody, leaves the herd frequently and is VERY lazy. Bred? I would assume so. But is there ANY possible reason she could be starting an udder without being bred? If she's bred I know that she should have babies by (AT LATEST) May and I know which buck it would have been which makes me mad because he wasn't very pretty, she is though. Thanks for the help.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)




----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They can get a precocious udder.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

A what? She has a pretty firm/full udder...


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

_She looks like a real cutie! Is she a Nigerian Dwarf? Sometimes you can tell that your doe is pregnant because she doesn't come in heat again--unless it was the end of breeding season & her last heat anyway. I am hopeless at feeling the ligaments by the tail & feeling for kids but you might not be!_


----------



## melbah1 (Jun 28, 2013)

Precocious udder is when the udder developes without being pregnant and may produce milk. 

Why do you say she should not be breed? Is she too young?


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

catharina said:


> _She looks like a real cutie! Is she a Nigerian Dwarf? Sometimes you can tell that your doe is pregnant because she doesn't come in heat again--unless it was the end of breeding season & her last heat anyway. I am hopeless at feeling the ligaments by the tail & feeling for kids but you might not be!_


She is a pygora X Nigerian cross


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

melbah1 said:


> Precocious udder is when the udder developes without being pregnant and may produce milk.
> 
> Why do you say she should not be breed? Is she too young?


NOT TOO YOUNG SHE'S 3. I didn't like the buck she was bred to he was white... A tenesee fainter


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Hopefully he wasn't that much bigger than her?


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

SHE HAD A BOY THIS MORNING!!!!f


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

deerbunnyfarm said:


> Hopefully he wasn't that much bigger than her?


Smaller


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Congrats!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Huzzah! Congratulations!!!!!!!!! Pictures!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

THANKS!! Phones messed up so can't take pics (or call) but I will have my mom do it


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Congratulations! Does he look like his mom or his dad? I can't wait to see photos! One of the dad would be interesting too.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

This is the momma:







This was the daddy:







Pretty sure he looks like the daddy:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

All 3 are beautiful! Baby looks a bit darker than daddy. My bucklings always get a lot darker as they mature-does your breed do that too? I think daddy is handsome; nice horns too. Your farm looks really pretty & green. I'm totally envious!

Congratulations again!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

catharina said:


> All 3 are beautiful! Baby looks a bit darker than daddy. My bucklings always get a lot darker as they mature-does your breed do that too? I think daddy is handsome; nice horns too. Your farm looks really pretty & green. I'm totally envious!
> 
> Congratulations again!


Yes!! Mine always get darker!! Thanks for the compliments lol what's funny is that was just fenced off drone one shop to another... It wasn't really meant for them because it's not my place I'm 14... Lol


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

His name is 'Jesse James' I wanted to stick to the "J theme" because momma was named Juniper... And he thinks he's a bad boy but he's too good. Lol


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)




----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

They're so cute I can hardly stand it!!!!!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

J.J. and Juniper were sold back to Juniper's original owner after she made an offer... I wasn't gonna sell them but she called and asked for Juniper and I said but she had a baby... And she was SUPER excited and bought both.. I can also have free breedings to him if I choose.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

My old Alpine too was there and she never had kids and she adopted the baby as did her other wethers and does... Everyone loves him. Even her big Boer wether. Lol


----------

